# My mommy says I'm old enough now...



## qtipthebun (Nov 30, 2011)

Mommy just got off the phone with someone called a vet. She wrote down Dec. 21 in her little calendar book. Then she gave me an apple chip and told me I was getting spayed.
What do you guys think...should I eat the book so she forgets??


----------



## gmas rabbit (Nov 30, 2011)

I would and then run and hide. Mommy is suppose to be planning gifts for Xmas and dat doesn't sound like a good one. I hear that books taste pretty yummy.


----------



## qtipthebun (Nov 30, 2011)

Hmmm....I will wait for her to leave her backpack open and then I'll get into it and eat her book. Maybe that will get rid of the appointment!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 30, 2011)

Good idea Q-tip! I had to get the snip recently. I took a nap and they stole my boy parts! I'm not quite as bitter about it now that it doesn't hurt any more, but sheesh!


----------



## qtipthebun (Dec 1, 2011)

Uhoh! Is that what they'll do to me??? I thought it was just a vet visit! All she told me was I was going to visit the vet! This is urgent! Gotta find a way to eat that book...


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh yes, no one would tell me what nooter ment, they would just giggle. I didn't find it funny at all! You must get that book at all costs


----------



## BertNErnie (Dec 1, 2011)

deffinately we tooks a nap together and someone stole our bwits too!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 1, 2011)

The Everly Bros., "Bye bye love. Bye bye sweet caress."


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 1, 2011)

but on the bright side, you might get a husbunny someday


----------



## qtipthebun (Dec 17, 2011)

Dear friends. I ate the book. Mommy was a little annoyed because she writes down her life in that book, but told me it was good I ate it over winter break and not during the semester (she's something called a grad student...I think they're sort of busy and rely on their little books a lot). That's what she gets for leaving it in her backpack. BUT...I saw a post-it note taped above her computer. My surgery date is on Wednesday. She wrote it down twice! Sneaky mommy. 
So Wednesday, I go in to the vet. Mommy and I are going back to our other mommy's house, and she doesn't get internet there, so when we leave on Sunday, I'll see you all in a few weeks.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Dec 17, 2011)

Good luck buddy, when you gets back you should have forgotten all about dis ordeal. Merry Christmas bud.
Benjamin


----------



## qtipthebun (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey! I'm back! So I have to tell you, the surgery wasn't as bad as the day after. I refused to eat and mommy had to drive me the two hours back to the vet the next day. I was not happy to see her again. I didn't give her any kisses this time. But she gave me an IV and I felt much better. By that evening, I was eating again. My mommies were really good about giving me my medicine. I didn't always behave for it, but I managed. 
By now, my stitches have come out, my fluff is growing back, and I am my normal self again.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 9, 2012)

Glad to hear you are feeling better.


----------

